# Sand...



## ifhbiff (Sep 6, 2013)

Is playground sand from home depot ok to use? Or should I buy the sand from my lcd? I was just thing cost is all.


----------



## ifhbiff (Sep 6, 2013)

I meant from my LFS. My phone hates me and tries to auto correct everything.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I've read that playground sand or "play" sand contains clay which is hard to clear from the water. Get pool filter sand...its coarse grained and cleans up pretty easy for use in the tank.


----------

